# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج AnVir Task Manager Free 7.5.2 برنامج تنظيف الجهاز من البرامج المختبئة

## mohamed73

* قم بعرض قائمة كبيرة من التطبيقات التى تعمل تلقائيا عند بدء تشغيل ويندوز بما في ذلك جميع التطبيقات المخبأة.*  
AnVir Task Manager Free هو تطبيق مفيد يسمح لك بعرض البرامج و العمليات  التى تعمل على الكمبيوتر الخاص بك و تنظيف بدء التشغيل . البرنامج يساعدك  على تحسين اداء النظام الخاص بك. 
اذا كنت تريد مراقبة و ادارة عمليات التشغيل ،( التشغيل و اعدادات الاتصال  بالانترنت) ، انه يوفر لك الوصف لبرامج بدء التشغيل و كل مدعمين الويندوز.  اذا تم ادخال برنامج بدء تشغيل جديد فان هذا البرنامج سوف يحذرك بذلك. 
الرموز الموجودة في مخازن الCPU و تحميل القرص . الوصول السريع لاخر برنامج تم الدخول اليه. اخفاء نوافذ في علبة النظام. 
تغيير اولوية المعالجة تلقائيا ، و منع العمليات الغير مرغوب فيها بشكل دائم.    * الجديد في نسخة AnVir Task Manager Free 7.5.2:*   تحسينات اساسية مهمةاصلاحات طفيفة  *  تفاصيل البرنامج:*       نظام التشغيل:
 Windows XP / Vista / Vista64 / 7 / 7 x64
  حجم البرنامج:
6.5 MB
الترخيص:
نسخة مجانية *تنزيل البرنامج*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

